# interested in weight-training supplements



## Conquistador (Sep 28, 2006)

So i've been doing a steady exercise routine going for about a month now and am interested in supplementing my exercising with some good protein and amino acid supplements. Can anyone recommend any good brands and/or give any suggestions and advice on the whole thing? I'm trying to cut-down on my body fat levels while at the same increasing my muscle mass so i'd prefer something with as little sugar and carbs as possible.


----------



## david24241 (Nov 10, 2008)

First of all without the heavy supplements or steroids (I don't recommend them!!) it's impossible to gain muscle mass and lower body fat in the same time, just if you have real good genetics.

If you're considering yourself "big" you can easily train and gain a lot of muscle mass easier then people that are "skinny".

I recommend you should focus on your diet, increase protein intake, and decrease carbs and fats intake (just don't forget all about the fats they are very important just keep it good fats like olive oil).

Protein powder is good after workout mostly to help recovery of the injured muscle fibers that torn during workout, I recommend you to eat a meal every 3-4 hours and every meal should have protein and carbohydrates that are slow digestive and not fast like protein powder.

1/2-3/4 spoon of well known brand of protein powder (80% protein is good enough) after workout with a banana or a few palms is a great after workout meal, 1 hour after the meal eat the usual meal like in the other meals of the day.

Amino acids are not that necessary.

Other supplements I recommend - Glucozamine-Chondroitin-MSM complex if you have cartilage, bone or sore.

after working out for a while and have a good workout plan but you get stuck with the weights and can't lift more you can try other supplements like:
Combine Creatine and HMB, and ALA 300/600mg (Alpha lipoic acid) pills. you can also add L-Glutamine powder for good recovery.
It'll help you gain mass, gain power and lift more weight.


After you stuck again you can try some more serious stuff like ergopharm 6-OXO combined with tribulus (like endotest which is really good).

Don't forget the multivitamin/mineral complex.


Good workout and keep it maximum


----------



## n1kkuh (Jul 11, 2008)

Creatine pre-workout; something like cell-tech or any kind of creatine product with monosacharides 
Protein powder post workout- Muscle milk I recomend, or cyto gainer


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Muscle Milk. Creatine is not necessary. You can also supplements with Ornithine/Arginine/Lysine to increase HGH.


----------



## david24241 (Nov 10, 2008)

In Israel the ruling protein companies are Optimum nutrition and Champion Nutrition, and also the high end Perfect IsoPure.

I found Champion tastes the best (Try the banana).


----------



## 40watta (Oct 12, 2008)

Best creatine - green magnitude
Best whey protein - Optimum nutrition 100% whey
Best BCAA - purple wraath
Best weight gainer - cytogainer
Best slow digesting protein - muscle milk
Best post-workout shake - Universal torrent


----------



## 99x (Oct 4, 2007)

Well.....I'd suggest NO xplode, it really really really helped me. The first time I started taking it I was going up in weights and reps faster than I ever thought I would. I took a break from exercising for about a year and didn't take it. During that time I changed schools so the people I'm around now didn't know what I looked like about a year ago. My muscles have been kinda flat I guess. I started taking it again about 5 weeks ago and already people are starting to ask me if I've been working out. I'm not sure what your goals are but I've never wanted to be huge, I just wanted to be really built and toned..Not burly and puffy. No xplode did that for me. It's like a creatine/caffeine powder so I'm not to sure on the long term health issues so just beware of that. These things arent FDA regulated.


Also I have Crohns disease so I'm always concerned about supplements triggering a flare up. I've tried some of the other creatine blends and they gave me major flare ups but no xplode has never affected me like that so thats why I stick with it. Maybe some of the others mentioned are better. Like everything you take, it's going to affect you differently than someone else.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

1. Whey protein
2. Creatine
3. NO Xplode
4. Maltodextrin
5. Lots of water
6. Frequent meals

"Creatine is not necessary" - That's true, but it is beneficial and cheap. It's well worth the money IMO. It enables you to work your muscles harder, which allows for faster muscle gain as long as you're getting the right nutrition and water to go with it.

Look at all the supplements that have come and gone. Each year there is a highly touted and advertised newest best thing. Most of them don't last more than a couple years before people realize they don't do squat. Creatine has been around for a very long time now for a reason: it works.


----------



## Conquistador (Sep 28, 2006)

n1kkuh said:


> Creatine pre-workout; something like cell-tech or any kind of creatine product with monosacharides
> Protein powder post workout- Muscle milk I recomend, or cyto gainer


What're monosacharides? What do they do?


----------



## Conquistador (Sep 28, 2006)

Beggiatoa said:


> You can also supplements with Ornithine/Arginine/Lysine ...


What's that? Does it come in a capsule? Is it all 3 together or do i have to buy each seperately?


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

Lateralus said:


> 1. Whey protein
> 2. Creatine
> 3. NO Xplode
> 4. Maltodextrin
> ...


These things messed up my mood.

Whey protein is good but because of the high calcium content it increases muscle tension and high calcium can also cause cognitive problems.

Noxplode: the energy is good but because of the caffeine content after 2 hours my mood goes down.

Maltodextrin has high glycemic index you dont want to mess up your pancreas and liver with this stuff.

Creatine is fine.

Frequent meals is very important just like water.

Besides these I would suggest digestive enzymes. In this way you would digest what you are eating properly and get the most benefit from meat.

I also like citrus flavonoids. Believe me flavonoids with vitamin c is the best nitric oxide booster.

Deep sleep is also important, so I would suggest you to buy Chelated magnesium. Magnesium glycnate. I see dreams as if I am 14 again with this stuff. So I think it also increases testo.

Your program is as important as supplements if not more important.

Do not underestimate the importance of leg exercises, cardio and abs.

Good luck


----------



## Conquistador (Sep 28, 2006)

Sure wish this was a little more simpler. Seems like i might have to end up with a room full of stuff with names i can barely pronounce.


----------



## david24241 (Nov 10, 2008)

Creatine is really the best muscle gaining NATURAL supplement.
The weight you'll gain is mostly water though.

But it'll help you lift higher weights really gives strength because it is related to the energy metabolism.

It's also helps gaining muscles by the fact that when the muscles are full with water the tension that is built help muscle fiber hyperthropy.

If you'll load up with creatine for 3-4 weeks and you'll gain like 5 kilograms, a few weeks after the cycle the water will go out and the muscles will look smaller but you'll still gain like 2 kg in the process.

I advice you to start training and get your body to develop muscle coordination and then when you are stuck, start taking creatine combined with hmb and maybe glutamine.

After a while you'll be able to go to the better stuff like tribulus (which is natural) and 6-OXO that higher you're testosterone (not steroids).
testosterone also helps to have a feeling of well-being and it helps with anxiety, kind of, I guess it is because of the fact that hormones have a contest in a ones body and the hormone that is most relevant will affect the most.

So maybe it's a contest of stress hormones (like cortisol, andrenaline nor-ephinphirin and such) against testosterone.
But be careful sometimes high levels of testosterone can replace the anxiety with aggressiveness so you have to control yourself very much and you tend to be alone by doing so, so it's not so good for SA.

There is also another supplement from Ergopharm meant to decrease the stress hormones, the name is 11-OXO and I found it to be a bit effective taking before sleep, you wake up with a bit less anxiety.

Thats my 2 cents


----------



## 99x (Oct 4, 2007)

I wouldn't flood your body with a room full of supplements..You never know what interactions might occur. There is alot of stuff in NO xplode, but its all part of the same mix so that will narrow it down instead of buying creatine and everything separately. It has alot of caffeine which may benefit you because you want to cut body fat just because you'll be so hyped up during your workout and it'll be intense. It worked like that for me anyway. The energy surge will most likely diminish the longer you're on it, but you'll still get alittle energy and you're still benefiting from the creatine. I would say buy one tub of the stuff and try it out. I have a 1.81 lb tub which lasts me over a month. Sometimes 2-3 but I only take it the days I'm lifting and take only one scoop. The catch is that it's pretty expensive. I think it was 40 bucks last time I bought mine.

Last thing and one of the most important things to remember if you decide to try it. Creatine requires that you drink more water put that together with alot of caffeine and dehydration can be a danger so just make sure you drink enough water during your workouts but not so much that you're forcing it, too much water can be just as dangerous as too little.


----------



## Conquistador (Sep 28, 2006)

Yeah i dunno if i can try that NO xplode stuff just on the basis that it has caffeine, which makes me jittery and soars my anxiety levels. What about like mixing a small scoop of protein powder into my muscle milk drink post-workout? And does working out in the morning pre-breakfast pre-anything but water while my metabolism is still running it's nightly course greatly boost the fat burning process?


----------



## n1kkuh (Jul 11, 2008)

Why would you add protein to protein? Muscle milk provides a descent source of protein. It is recomended that you take a pure whey protein supplement post workout because it absorbs into your muscles quicker. Muscle milk can be used as a post workout protein as well and can just be your primary protein drink. I'm not too sure how to answer your second question though.


----------



## Conquistador (Sep 28, 2006)

Well to give yourself even more protein. It IS a bodybuilder's friend is it not? So, the more the merrier.


----------



## n1kkuh (Jul 11, 2008)

no more than 2 scoops per serving dawg, its all you need.


----------



## MastaMel (Dec 21, 2006)

40watta said:


> Best creatine - green magnitude
> Best whey protein - Optimum nutrition 100% whey
> Best BCAA - purple wraath
> Best weight gainer - cytogainer
> ...


this guys got it down, except id say along with green magnitude goes sizeon

best nitric oxide product: super pump 250
best multivitamin: animal pak and orange triad
best fish oil: now omega 3 molecularly distilled

If you have been working out for only a month, I would suggest taking whey protein, multivitamins, and fish oil. After a few months, start taking creatine. Then after a year or 2, you can start using whatever floats your bigidy boat.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Conquistador said:


> So i've been doing a steady exercise routine going for about a month now and am interested in supplementing my exercising with some good protein and amino acid supplements. Can anyone recommend any good brands and/or give any suggestions and advice on the whole thing? I'm trying to cut-down on my body fat levels while at the same increasing my muscle mass so i'd prefer something with as little sugar and carbs as possible.


A month isn't very long. Under ideal circumstances it will take at least 6 months of consistent effort to start coming close to a plateau and for most people it takes longer than that. I wouldn't even bother with supplements until you start plateauing. And if you do try supplements, you will find that they either don't work or work and have drawbacks. Here's a quick rundown on some of the more popular supplements:

Creatine: doesn't work for everyone
Soy Protein: is estrogenic, 'nuff said.
Milk protein: expensive, gives you the runs.
Egg protein powder: is disgusting.

Your best bet is too heat a high protein diet without supplements and be consistent.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Muscle Milk by Cytosport 

Optimum Nutrition


Nitrotech Hardcore

just to name a few


----------



## midnight77 (Jan 13, 2009)

most of these supplements contain caffeine and if you suffer from anxiety in most cases this will not work for you. keep it basic. it would help if you posted your body fat % and target heart rate. as for protein ON is a great company to go with, so is IsoPure. whey will be your best option, but if you can't handle lactose than go with a soy. no need for creatine if you have red meat in your diet. if you are looking for a good BCAA (amino acids) try EXTEND by scivation. to be honest you'll get more bang for your buck if you have a well planned diet. 6-7 meal equally spread, and remember 1 gram for every pound (so if you weigh 200 lbs. than you would consume 200g of protein a day). if you over load on protein it will just turn to fat, which isn't a bad thing if you are a bodybuilder and you're in your off season. i don't mess with a lot of supplements, since most are bs and will do nothing more than leave a hole in your wallet. you really need to be cautious about what supplements you take since they will not go well with alot of the meds that are taken for depression,anxiety, and so on. PM me if you have any other questions, and remember just because the supplement is "popular" doesn't mean they work.


----------



## Dan29 (May 9, 2008)

I would recommend that if you start eating a lot of protein to take a B50 vitamin once or twice a day.


----------



## Titanic Explorer (Feb 22, 2009)

I have a pair of iron dumbbells, each one being 40 pounds- Might sound light as a feather, but after enough curls, my arms feel like jelly-

What is a good dumbell workout, to help my biceps and pecs?


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

You can do a lot with those, for bicep and chest:

Incline press
Decline press
Rows
Curls
Hammer curls
Fly's


----------



## victoria123 (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi,

I am glad to be a part of this forum. I feel Creatine is used widely to improve muscle bulk and strength in weight training .Vitamin C and E may also be useful for athletes in heavy training in certain circumstances. Thanks for sharing your posts.


----------



## bowen87 (Feb 9, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a good home gym to start home workout? I refuse to go to the gym =x


----------

